# Mogadore perch tip?



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

My brother and I have recently started fishing mogadore the last 2 years. It has quickly become our favorite lake to fish. We have done well catching largemouth, sunfish, and catfish. On occasion we have caught some nice perch around 10ish inches. The only problem is its we will get one or two and then nothing. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

i've alway's had my best LUCK targeting the road bed's at the west end in the deeper water. they travel back and forth on the road, we have followed them while watching the aqua-view, saxe rd has big rock's for curb's and they'll stay between them till spooked, we'll jump ahead of them and pound'em till they move on,then we'll jump ahead again and so on, best LUCK using large pinmen's w/minni's on a slip bobber,spreader's seem to spook'em to easily. you can catch'em anywhere on the lake but for number's this is the best way i've found. hope this help's JON


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yes that definitely does help. I have never fished for them over on the west end. Whenever I would catch one or two it was actually by accident while fishing for catfish on a drop off. I believe you on the big pinmin working best because those perch were somehow able to take my catfish hook and crawlers. Thanks again for the tip! 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Perch are very nomadic, If you can figure their movements out you can catch quite a few of them. Sometimes they don't move very far and other times they just seem to disappear We used to get into them about 4" to 6" off of a mud bottom near a point with weeds close by.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yea John the area you are talking about is quite similar to where I was often getting a few. Ill spend more time this season trying to get a pattern down 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I asked a DNR officer this question once. His answer was "if you catch one, stay with them cause they run in schools and there will be more where you got the first one!? "--well, yeah, I guess that's a true statement! I always wanted to put a hook in one's mouth with a small float several feet up at the end of some line and release it, then follow them wherever they go and slay them. Not sure that would be legal though. All that being said, I once caught 37(before there was a limit!) up to 13" on the west end of Mogadore while anchored in 12ft of water from a canoe. Half a crawled on the bottom was the ticket that day-and I was never able to duplicate that experience.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Yea I have heard that same statement CJ and I guess it is true just not for me.....yet lol. I hope one day I can have a day with half of that haul you had! I would also love to catch a couple of those fish ohio 13's


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Slab assassin 55 said:


> Yea I have heard that same statement CJ and I guess it is true just not for me.....yet lol. I hope one day I can have a day with half of that haul you had! I would also love to catch a couple of those fish ohio 13's
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire



Back 20-25 years ago, you could throw a boat in by the north **** parking lot(now you can't even drive to it w/ the locked gate!) That's where I launched my canoe and when I came in, several guys were just quitting shore fishing and talking at the lot. I always used a wire basket for panfish and when I walked by them, they yelled where did you catch those jumbos, Lake Erie? I told them right between the point in front of the parking lot, and the big island! The wire basket was buldging with those 37 perch!(WOW-did I just inadvertently give up the best fishing spot I ever found at Mogadore???)


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

As CJ said,,"Lay a half of a crawler on the bottom" &....,,ONLY NOW,,you will probably,,get one of the CATS (& they have GROWN quite well!!) that will RUIN your perch rig to pieces!! then you're down for 10 mins. re-rigging....AGGGHHH!!(I HATE CATFISH!!!!!CROAKIN,,SLIMY,,SONS A B---S !!!) The perch fishing is NOT what it was a decade ago,,& I don't know why... They were not fished out,,they just seem to be eluding us to the point of perplexity!! Or at least that's my call on 'em for me,, I had areas that were just plain GO TO spots & over the past MANY years,,(B.Edworthy,,called me "The Perch-Man,,I MISS that 'Ol Gentleman!!!!& By the way,,His vibEs,,that He made for perching,,WERE KILLER!! )But now,,over the last 10 or so years,,they are at best,,very scarce,,to pick up,,in any numbers?? That will not detour my looking for them & I will continue to fish for them,,because it makes me wonder,,Where Are They?? I know where to look ,,but the way I find them now,,is much different... & MUCH fewer in number.... And if that doesn't make ya want to look a bit more,,go to Erie,,'cause that is,, in my book,,the only place that was comparable ,,in size & numbers.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

No Charlie,,Verdene DID!! That Lady was a Perch catching Woman!! & that,, was HER spot!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

CJ I will say that the few big perch I did get were in the area you are referring to but I was a little shallower that may have been my problem lol. I probably grabbed the stragglers from the pack. I plan on putting in a lot more time this season on that "sweet spot" of the lake 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

It seems like many of the panfish species are not what they used to be from all the "tales" and testaments from the seasoned veterans of moggie. Hopefully one day it can return to its legendary status. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

I hope it does too Slab,,& along with the fishing,,I would love to see the shorelines & parking areas,,return to the "Litter Free" level that it used to be!! That is a SHAME to see this place look like it does!! I get sick when I see the disrespect that people show our best places to be ,,when they are done with their time to spend at it...... & then they leave ,,& their trash,,they also leave... I'm not THE neatest person you will ever meet,,, BUT I don't leave my trash behind me to prove it!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I completely agree Sonar. Like I said I haven't fished moggie all that long but I truly love that lake. And I too hate to see how some people disrespect the lake.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Just as Sonar said the Cat's will ruin your light rig to the point of frustration and beyond!I also feel that these Cat's feed heavy on eggs and fry along with all the Shad dumped to beef up these Cat's. Not my idea of replenishing a fishing population.Just my opinion. If you like catching Catfish have at it ,And eat all you catch


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

You make a valid point James about the cats feeding on the eggs and fry. I have heard many times that the over abundance of the shad are what has been hurting the panfish population. Did they add the shad just to beef up the cats? I like fishing for cats too but sacrificing one species for another is not the way to go. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

This shad in Mogadore is interesting to me. There is a thread about bait balls at Mogadore and people were saying they were shad. I thought they were crazy because Mogadore never to my knowledge, had shad in it. Or at least didn't used to have them. It's been many years since I fished Mogadore though. When did "they" put shad in, or when did shad start showing up out there? 

Personally I don't think it would make sense to put shad in there. There was more than enough forage for the predator fish to eat. If the state put shad in there ...... why? The bluegill were already stunted.... why give the predator fish something to eat other than bluegill and other assorted pan fish? As far as a reason for the shad...... since they eat plankton, maybe they put them in to try and help tame the algae bloom? 

Also ..... I hear people talking about catfish..... evidently channel cats? That's also something new since I've fished out there last. It had bull heads, but I've never caught a channel cat out there. Did someone stock them in there?


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I always called them shad I'm not positive if that's actually what they are, but they are everywhere in moggie. I do not know how they got there with that being said. 

The channel catfish are in moggie in big numbers and good size as well. I caught a lot over this past summer with many over 2ft. Odnr stocks the channels now I'm not positive what year they started the program though.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

there's a guy that i work with and have fished with a few times, he's a good fisherman and has been at it a long time. he said he grew up fishing moggie and that its a completely different lake since they put the shad and cats in, so at some point over the years they stocked those species there, but i don't know when.


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Apparently ,,the DNR,,must think,, that we be a Southern State?? that think,, that- (I if you like to catch cats,,that is just FINE with me!!BUT DON'T screw up,, the established fishery in the process!!) -We want to catch something,,even cats!! But when you have a PREMIER PAN FISH & BASS fishery,,then introduce a new species to it??????? & threaten that established group of breeds,,I'm not following the logic,,or the lack there of!! A few,,Ch.-Cats would have done it,,They are a VERY area adapting fish,,that can live in any water,,& they will survive in the worst conditions,,& OVERTAKE the once,,what was the top predators of that lake & then prevail...I want the First Mogadore Res.,,BACK,,like it used to be!!Gills/Ears,,PERCH,,Bass,,Crappie,,Bullheads& a few Muskies Oh yah,,The same People that did this to Moggy,,ALSO have done the same at Wingfoot!!! WOW!!! OHIO---THE CATFISH STATE.............THEN,,.Every year,,I'm fishing,,somewhere,,Milton,,Berlin,,W.B. & here comes Sonny,,(these young men are doing a job,,& pretty damned well too!!)They are doing a SURVEY,,and they listen to the request that I ALWAYS suggest,,about Moggy/Wingfoot,,& that is "Leave it alone"..Then at the end of the day Take the /My,,interview back to Headquarters,,& that's the end of that..... Too bad.. ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Did ODNR have a reason to stock both fish or did they just want to establish a channel cat fishery at moggie?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

The "Reason" I'm not clear of,,Slab assassin,,but the results,,I'm much more aware of...Last year,,I was testing a lure I( made for perch),,& I got bit,,immediately!! I set the hook,,& then for the next 15 mins.,,I was pulled around the lake by the BIGGEST cat I ever hooked!! I aint even lie'n!! a 37" ,,Blue cat,,UGLY MoFo,,was chewi'n on my proto-type sonar-blade,,with #10 treble hooks & he was wanting to make off,,with my bait,,that fish was a FREAK!! had a yard stick to confirm,,I did enjoy that fish!! That was unusual & amazing to see that oddity of the area,,I have never seen one like that,,at Moggy before!! So not 5 minutes later,, after I got my bait back,,BOTH trebs in his dough-balled Mouth!! & straightened up & de-slymed,,I drop it back down,,BAM-Channel Cat,,Released,,Drop back down,,BAM-again,,Channel Cat,,This happened 5 more times,,in the best areas I know of for Moggy Perch....Channel Cats....They DO put a GOOD fight up,,but that is not what I was looking for,,I wanted the "Fricassee of Portage Co",,Perch!!With that instead,,I picked up & pulled the boat out,,to go home... No perch today....----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

That's crazy Sonar I hd no idea that there were blue catfish in there too!!! I like catching cats but if I had a choice ill take perch every time!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

That's crazy Sonar I hd no idea that there were blue catfish in there too!!! I like catching cats but if I had a choice ill take perch every time!!!


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Sonar ...... I'm curious if it wasn't someone other than ODNR that put the shad or channel cats in? If you remember, years ago Good Year Hunting and Fishing Club had an adopt a carp program. They were raising money so they could stock grass carp in Mogadore. I remember I was so mad when I found out they were doing that. I understood the logic behind it at the time. Cut down the weed growth so juvenile fish can't hide as easily from their predators..... fish won't get stunted from over competition, boating will be easier.... and all that. But IMO it screwed the lake up. I'm not sure of the actual numbers, but I believe they put in 2 grass carp per acre, with the eastern part of the lake getting the majority of them. They even stocked them on the east side of Congress Lake Rd. They REALLY screwed up that part of the lake. I caught my biggest large mouth ever, east of Congress Lake Rd. The fish was well over 7 lbs, and I had lost fish bigger than that. Once the grass carp were put in they decimated the weeds. The Duckweed that used to coat the surface is no longer there. The last time I fished Mogadore it was no way the lake I remember fishing when I was young. 

Also the reduction in weeds made the algae bloom come earlier in the year, and it got far worse than it was in the years prior to the grass carp stocking. Weeds make water cleaner. I really have to wonder if it was the state that put the shad in. If they were in fact stocked in the lake. I'm certainly not a fisheries biologist, but it just doesn't make sense to add another type of forage to a lake that already had a problem with stunted fish. I'm one of the people that think the state does a pretty good job at managing the fisheries. Are they perfect at it in everyone's eyes. Oh heck no. But considering all the people they need to try and make happy. I think they do a pretty good job.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bassbe odnr for sure stocked the channel cats in moggie. As far as the shad go I do not know. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Bassbme,,I CAN NOT say the ODNR,,did put the shad in,,I for one know that Moggy has always had shad in it..When I was a boy,,with my Dad& Mom,,Brother,,we would fish from shore,,& I would wade around like a kid does,,& next to shore in a foot of water,,where the bank was undercut from wave wash,,there were shad under the overhang of the banks,,swimming around there ,, splashing & doin shad stuff,,& they had my attention!! I would catch them by hand,,then let 'em go,,(CLR!!)they were 8-12 inches long... But the schools that ball up now,,are 3"-5" long..the ones I would fool around with,, were what Dad called Hickory Shad,,Much larger... And those are still in there...They thrash at the shorelines yet today,,at various times of the year & cause much commotion.... So,,I'm not thinking the State put them in there?? I believe that they got in there by "Bucket Toss",,the guys that were done fishing & dumped the leftover minnies out into the lake??? & that is a REAL BAD practice.... ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

This past season I had an more seasoned fisherman tell me he caught a 30 pound flathead out of moggie. So I guess there could be a blue cat in there too. Neither of which are mentioned on the ODNR website for mogadore.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## trapperjon (Mar 11, 2008)

it's just hear say..... but i was told a couple guy's from a bass club put the shad in moggie and the odnr is P/O about it, again it's just hear say..... JON


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

trapperjon said:


> it's just hear say..... but i was told a couple guy's from a bass club put the shad in moggie and the odnr is P/O about it, again it's just hear say..... JON


I can definitely believe this scenario.


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

Bassbme said:


> Sonar ...... I'm curious if it wasn't someone other than ODNR that put the shad or channel cats in? If you remember, years ago Good Year Hunting and Fishing Club had an adopt a carp program. They were raising money so they could stock grass carp in Mogadore. I remember I was so mad when I found out they were doing that. I understood the logic behind it at the time. Cut down the weed growth so juvenile fish can't hide as easily from their predators..... fish won't get stunted from over competition, boating will be easier.... and all that. But IMO it screwed the lake up. I'm not sure of the actual numbers, but I believe they put in 2 grass carp per acre, with the eastern part of the lake getting the majority of them. They even stocked them on the east side of Congress Lake Rd. They REALLY screwed up that part of the lake. I caught my biggest large mouth ever, east of Congress Lake Rd. The fish was well over 7 lbs, and I had lost fish bigger than that. Once the grass carp were put in they decimated the weeds. The Duckweed that used to coat the surface is no longer there. The last time I fished Mogadore it was no way the lake I remember fishing when I was young.
> 
> Also the reduction in weeds made the algae bloom come earlier in the year, and it got far worse than it was in the years prior to the grass carp stocking. Weeds make water cleaner. I really have to wonder if it was the state that put the shad in. If they were in fact stocked in the lake. I'm certainly not a fisheries biologist, but it just doesn't make sense to add another type of forage to a lake that already had a problem with stunted fish. I'm one of the people that think the state does a pretty good job at managing the fisheries. Are they perfect at it in everyone's eyes. Oh heck no. But considering all the people they need to try and make happy. I think they do a pretty good job.


i agree 100% and always felt the grass carp was a bad idea. the lake is not the pan fish lake it used to be. the areas where the crappie would spawn, are barren flats now. im still trying to adjust because its been a slow change.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Is there anyway to restore the balance?



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I don't know if there's any way to restore the balance. Or just how different it is now, from the last time I fished it in a boat. Which is probably 20 years or more. I am sure there are some people that remember the small island that used to be between the north shore and the big island. The last time I fished Mogadore from a boat, that island was still there. From what I understand it's now just a shallow spot on top of that big hump. That hump used to be the most consistent spot on the lake for bass. For both numbers, and big fish. The steep drop on the northwestern corner being the big bass spot. If you didn't catch 30 bass a day, you were having a bad day. 6 lbs 10 oz. is the biggest large mouth I have ever weighed and it came from Mogadore. And I've caught fish bigger than that one at Mogadore, that I didn't weigh. I know it's still a great bass lake based on the weights I that I see the EEI tournament guys bring in. I just don't know if it fishes as the same lake that I used to fish

Sorry that I've seemed to side track the original purpose of the thread. When I wasn't fishing for bass out there I'd fish for perch. The spots I used to catch them at were on the western end of the big island. It has a rock point that drops off into deep water. I'd catch them there quite a bit. I'd also catch them out in front of the little island that is across from the Lansinger Rd. boat ramp. We'd usually catch them in 12 to 15' of water.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Bassbme I know some of the spots you mentioned to hold bass. The numbers are not at the level of what you have mentioned but there are a lot out there. My brother and i caught quite a few 18 and 19inchers with a lot of 12s in between. Thanks for the idea of going after the perch off the west side of the big island. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## tdyer10 (Apr 7, 2011)

folks,

First of all the channel cats were stocked, Think of them as the buzzards of the lake, they eat all the fish that died. Secondly before you blame tourny guys for releasing fish in there, you need to know that geese, ducks and really any water fowl will swim and get eggs on their feet an legs. Which in turn will fly to another location and bingo, deposit new species in a lake. As far as catch rates, the bass are beat up and smart, still alot in there but need to really work hard to catch the fish.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

rockytop said:


> i agree 100% and always felt the grass carp was a bad idea. the lake is not the pan fish lake it used to be. the areas where the crappie would spawn, are barren flats now. im still trying to adjust because its been a slow change.


Everybody knocks the amurs now that the weeds are under control(admittedly maybe overly "under control") but a lot of us remember the jungle of fibrous algae and various weed flats that we used to cuss when we couldn't row or elec. motor thru them and I for one, was glad when they introduced the amurs. You still seem to do very well, Bob, anytime you can get out there and get your panfish "fix" on! There are a few guys who can go out fishing just about anywhere, find a pattern quickly, then proceed to knock them cold! You are definitely one of those! Plus, I don't think the aforementioned "bait balls" are necessarily shad. I know there are shad in there but the fry of bullheads(which Mogadore(and Wingfoot) are loaded with!), will gather in swarms like bees and sometimes the locator can be black with them! Would be interesting to drop an aquaview in to see just which species those balls are!!


----------



## C.M.Jump (Apr 10, 2012)

I agree Sonar. The DNR must have an extermely successful catfish program because they want to put them in so many lakes. A few target lakes is OK for the catfish fisherman.... some lakes are best left alone.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Sounds to me like an old saying"Too Many Cooks In The Kitchen"and it's not nice to fool with Mother Nature.I am not Mother Nature but all this messing about has ruined one of my favorite fishing lakes.Very soon it will be like some one posted about Ohio being the Catfish State. For one reason cats are one of those stock em and forget em fish


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Everybody knocks the amurs now that the weeds are under control(admittedly maybe overly "under control") but a lot of us remember the jungle of fibrous algae and various weed flats that we used to cuss when we couldn't row or elec. motor thru them and I for one, was glad when they introduced the amurs. You still seem to do very well, Bob, anytime you can get out there and get your panfish "fix" on! There are a few guys who can go out fishing just about anywhere, find a pattern quickly, then proceed to knock them cold! You are definitely one of those! Plus, I don't think the aforementioned "bait balls" are necessarily shad. I know there are shad in there but the fry of bullheads(which Mogadore(and Wingfoot) are loaded with!), will gather in swarms like bees and sometimes the locator can be black with them! Would be interesting to drop an aquaview in to see just which species those balls are!!


Charlie i have seen these fish on the surface and in some of the crappie when cleaning, and they are shad. I spent years learning the shape of the weed beds, i knew every turn and point on them. i knew when and where the first weeds would start, when that area got thick i knew other spots where the weeds where just starting. i used the weeds to my advantage. once the weeds would stick out of the water, i would fish the la due walleye in the weeds. know thats another story. i still feel the crappie are ok, but the gill and perch fishing is no were near what it used to be.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I heard from a good source that there "could " have been shad accidently stocked with the channels. I guess it happens.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Wow CJ that's really unfortunate to hear . I like catching Cats but if they are throwing in whatever comes with them they need to drastically change their standards 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Did a "Drive-By" today,,at CLR & Lansinger,,NOBODY ON ICE OUT THERE... But,, at the Causway,, at CLR on the West side of the road,,& in the open water,, next to shore,,was hundreds of 6" shad.... A pretty big die-off from what I saw... So that will take care of some of the shad problem...I would think that may have happened lake wide,,also?? Come on Spring!! ----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## BG Slayer (Feb 17, 2013)

yea sonar it happens every year drove by a few weeks ago by congress lake and there were literally hundreds floating by the shore lol!


----------



## sonar (Mar 20, 2005)

Ya,,it does happen every year BG,,although they are bigger than in past several years that I remember.. Usually the fish I would see at early open water,, for most part would be 2"-4" & a few larger of the Silver/ Gizzard Shad,,& Goldies..& now,, these are the black finned,,that my Dad called Hickory Shad,,( I didn't know the dif.as a kid,,so that's what I called them too,,for quite a while),, along with Golden Shiners,,in the same size range of 6"-10"or more,,like the Gizzards.. But,,,, there are a lot of them on the shore line ,,that's a fact,,& now we need the area wildlife Critters,,*****,,Birds,,Cats,,Skunks & those Channel Cats to get busy on 'em & clean that up!! Spring is Nearing!!----->>>>>sonar<<<<<-----


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

I drove by there today and saw a swan with a fish in it's mouth! Never knew swans would eat (or try) to eat a fish!!


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> I drove by there today and saw a swan with a fish in it's mouth! Never knew swans would eat (or try) to eat a fish!!


I saw one choking one down a week ago out there might have been the same pair.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

I would amagine that the eagles are going to like the shad kill out there.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I saw an eagle out there cruising a week ago, I'm willing to bet he had his fill of the annual die off. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## rockytop (Mar 19, 2008)

c. j. stone said:


> Everybody knocks the amurs now that the weeds are under control(admittedly maybe overly "under control") but a lot of us remember the jungle of fibrous algae and various weed flats that we used to cuss when we couldn't row or elec. motor thru them and I for one, was glad when they introduced the amurs. You still seem to do very well, Bob, anytime you can get out there and get your panfish "fix" on! There are a few guys who can go out fishing just about anywhere, find a pattern quickly, then proceed to knock them cold! You are definitely one of those! Plus, I don't think the aforementioned "bait balls" are necessarily shad. I know there are shad in there but the fry of bullheads(which Mogadore(and Wingfoot) are loaded with!), will gather in swarms like bees and sometimes the locator can be black with them! Would be interesting to drop an aquaview in to see just which species those balls are!!


well with those nice comments i owe you a erie trip for some eyes!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

rockytop said:


> well with those nice comments i owe you a erie trip for some eyes!


I will have to remember that Bob. They walleyes will be tremblin on such a day!!!


----------



## driftfish101 (Jun 25, 2011)

If you like to catch bass, and moggy has them in spectascular size and numbers, shad is a good thing. DFG does stock cats in there every other year. I saw some last year chasing bluegills like bass do. Shad will hurt panfish size though. Predator fish will feed on them more and not other panfish, so there is more competition for forage. That means smaller panfish. Moggie is an incredible bass fishery though. I don't know what the weeds used to be like, but that lake is full of vegetation. Catfish are way underfished also. Goodluck on the water this year


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I think driftfish has a good assessment of the current moggy situation. The cats are for sure under fished there is a lot of them and they are of great size too. I started fishing for them last year and had tons of action and a blast while doing it. They aren't bad in the frying pan either  


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## CatfishWilly (Dec 30, 2007)

I pulled out a 10 lb plus channel every time I went out for them except when I got chased out by bad weather. Seems to me the cats at mog are more aggressive. The smart old ones love diving under logs when you hook them.


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

I believe the moggy cats are more aggressive two of the biggest cats I hooked last year were near the bank in the day chasing bait fish. Only landed one of the two it was 25.5in didn't weight it but its belly looked like it ate a small football. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Slab assassin 55 (Jan 27, 2013)

Here is the URL to an article about the causes of sunfish becoming stunted. There is definitely some of the things list going on at moggy. The perch are talked about as a sign of a lakes sunfish health. The article states that a healthy population of perch often results in larger sunfish. To me it seems this may be part of the moggy "problem" 


http://www.dnr.state.mn.us/fish/sunfish/management.html


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

c. j. stone said:


> I drove by there today and saw a swan with a fish in it's mouth! Never knew swans would eat (or try) to eat a fish!!


I personally watched a pair of swans actively pursue and attack small bluegills. they would dig them out the water, and smack them around on the surface, probably just to stun them enough so that they can go down not flopping around so much. they only got a few though. most of them flopped out and escaped. but some weren't so lucky and ending up becoming a meal.


----------

